# Current Situation For Travelers



## Verdi1992 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I am scheduled to travel from the US to Greece on Monday, July 6, with a young child. We are scheduled to land at Athens airport then take an internal flight with final destination for one week in a small village in western Greece, mostly an agricultural area with more sheep than people, staying with friends. So for the most part in controlled environments and local produce should be relatively abundant. 

Still, a bit unnerved this morning a report from the UK's Telegraph, citing a restaurant owner warning of a shortage of food next week. 

Probably hyperbole, but can any of you describe the situation on the ground in terms of the availability of basics, mainly food and fuel? Would you have any reservations about traveling with a small child next week and staying for about one week? 

Thank you.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Verdi1992 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am scheduled to travel from the US to Greece on Monday, July 6, with a young child. We are scheduled to land at Athens airport then take an internal flight with final destination for one week in a small village in western Greece, mostly an agricultural area with more sheep than people, staying with friends. So for the most part in controlled environments and local produce should be relatively abundant.
> 
> ...


Do not believe all the propaganda,unfortunately most Greeks watch the TV all day and get hyperventilated,I left for my cottage to escape the madness,on my return I brought with me courgettes,spinach,beetroot,tomatoes etc..all freshly pulled from the ground ,all the local street markets are full of food-honey,fish,olive oil,fruit,apricots cherries,if you want you will find it.You are going to the country side,your friends will know where to buy the most lovely food.Dont believe a word of it,all a wind up to make the people angry.And we have filled the tank in Athens,thats abundant too.Pity you only have one week,you will wish for more.We are looking for people who want to stay in our cottage on the Corinthos bay,it is very beautiful,mountains and sea.Have a fabulous time.


----------



## Verdi1992 (Jul 3, 2015)

concertina said:


> Do not believe all the propaganda,unfortunately most Greeks watch the TV all day and get hyperventilated,I left for my cottage to escape the madness,on my return I brought with me courgettes,spinach,beetroot,tomatoes etc..all freshly pulled from the ground ,all the local street markets are full of food-honey,fish,olive oil,fruit,apricots cherries,if you want you will find it.You are going to the country side,your friends will know where to buy the most lovely food.Dont believe a word of it,all a wind up to make the people angry.And we have filled the tank in Athens,thats abundant too.Pity you only have one week,you will wish for more.We are looking for people who want to stay in our cottage on the Corinthos bay,it is very beautiful,mountains and sea.Have a fabulous time.


Thanks, Concertina, that is helpful.

I want to give the little one a taste of it. If all goes well, in future we can plan longer stays.


----------



## Verdi1992 (Jul 3, 2015)

Concertina,

Sorry for not replying sooner. We returned last week.

It was worth every minute, everything was positive, we had a great time. Everyone we came into contact with was generous, we had more food and fuel than we could shake a stick at, and we even came back with euro cash to spare.

The little one says he wants to go back now. Well, maybe next year, we'll see how he feels then.

Thanks for the reassurance before we went. Again, it was worth every minute, and then some.

All the best!


----------

